# hello



## PeterF (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello, My name is Peter.

I work with an entomology Prof and I also help maintain the schools bugzoo.

I enjoy all of it, but the European Mantis we have are my current favorite (tarantulas are getting a tad boring). I guess I have always nursed an interest in them. Though, the relatively short life is a bit of a downer.

While the "exotic" mantids are impressive and indeed fascinating. My main reason for joining at this time is care/upkeep of the European mantis (M. religiosa, aye?) that we house. Well, care/upkeep not so much as that's pretty simple. Rather dealing with ootheca.

That said, I won't be tending the zoo forever, but I just might be raising various mantids on my own after the zoo. So I hope to take away more than just what I need right now for the European Mantis.

I am very glad this site is here.


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome to the Dark Side of the Forum........  

-Kevin


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome Peter, The religiosa is a hard one to raise, so hopefully we can learn from you!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you all for your welcomes.

"The religiosa is a hard one to raise, so hopefully we can learn from you! "

Well, bugger.

Mantids are a wonderful outreach bug for working with elementary school students. And frankly also with bug shy college freshmen and the public at large.

We like european mantises because of their size and familiarity. While they are not strictly native, they are considered "native". We do have true native ground mantids here, but due to their size they just don't have the same impact.

Currently, we are pretending that a stint in the fridge can work out the diapause and get a mid winter hatch at room temp. This is an attempt to over come the main out reach problem with mantises - they are not peaking in the early spring when we do a lot of outreach.

Additionally we will try to get a chinese mantis ootheca as early as possible (early jan looks like) for the same reason. Though the chinese does not (mostly) over winter here and so isn't something people would be specifically familiar with (though they may see wild released) but strictly speaking, most people won't know the difference anyway.

Ultimately, a cycle of breeding to maintain specimens is my desire. I'm up to the work, I will have to evaluate the work for those that come after me.

Currently I have a hundred something first instar jumping spiders on my plate. But they are mostly looking after themselves. Adorable little things.


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 25, 2010)

I was going to suggest Chinese, but you already know. Welcome to the forum. What university do you work with?


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 25, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------

